# Wanting to move to Thailand.



## BennyDoyle (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all! I'm a 27 year old from London. My girlfriend is from Thailand and has to move back soon. I love her very very much and I want to go with her. The problem is I have no University qualifications and my profession is in retail, which I believe is a profession I can't follow in Bangkok. Any ideas or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Cheers all.
Benny


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

BennyDoyle said:


> Hi all! I'm a 27 year old from London. My girlfriend is from Thailand and has to move back soon. I love her very very much and I want to go with her. The problem is I have no University qualifications and my profession is in retail, which I believe is a profession I can't follow in Bangkok. Any ideas or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Cheers all.
> Benny


G'day Benny, hate to rain on your parade but ....

look at any thai expat forum any week and you will see new threads just like yours ... many want to come and live here but the employment opportunities are very limited and generally lowly paid. You need to get money saved via a job in a western country and then come here for holidays each year ... or get an income stream via a job that is transportable anywhere ... marry into wealth ... or win lotto


----------



## Digitalwolf2017 (Oct 21, 2011)

The good news is you are 27. You won't believe me but you will find another love. If she is determined or has no choice to move back then you can try a long distance, internet relationship but in the end you would be better moving on.

I lived in Korea for 4 years. I understand how you feel. I was 27 once. But as I look back on all my 43 years, loves come and go. Each new one will seem like it is THE one, until it isn't. As long as you are willing to give your all, and you find a lady who is willing to give her all then the two of you have a chance. You will survive. You will love again.

Having said all that though cnx is apparently allergic to capitalization, he did give you some good advice. Save money. Save, save save. Get an education, the best job you can and save. 

Retirement is the light at the end of everyone's tunnel. Thailand could be a great place to retire, once the flooding has gone down.


----------

